
Version Museum - jaden
https://www.versionmuseum.com/
======
chaostheory
I built a similar site: [https://theymadethat.com](https://theymadethat.com)

The main differences are that 1. it's user editable, and 2. each version is an
individual profile that can list creators and parts.

[https://theymadethat.com/things/k4z/iphone](https://theymadethat.com/things/k4z/iphone)

[https://theymadethat.com/things/k4z/iphone/show_versions](https://theymadethat.com/things/k4z/iphone/show_versions)

[https://theymadethat.com/things/6wy/apple-
macintosh](https://theymadethat.com/things/6wy/apple-macintosh)

[https://theymadethat.com/things/6wy/apple-
macintosh/show_ver...](https://theymadethat.com/things/6wy/apple-
macintosh/show_versions)

The UX / UI needs a major overhaul though. (Feel free to make any suggestions,
and I'll try to address it)

I tend to treat it like my personal Pokemon collection. Every other week, I
check out searches with no hits, and I add new entries based on them.

I also added some YC companies (and their founders & products) there just for
fun. What's interesting is how incestuous the YC ecosystem is. From what I've
seen with the data, the best way to get into YC as a founder is to work for a
YC company.

------
rgovostes
The logo of this site is remarkably similar to that of the Internet Archive,
which serves a similar purpose (in fact, much of the Version Museum content
cites the Wayback Machine). For a moment I couldn't figure out if this was an
official project of the Internet Archive or not. It does not appear to be.

~~~
chungy
Internet Archive provides the raw data, while this one provides commentary on
top of it. I think it's an appreciable difference.

------
Lammy
It's missing the abandoned 2014 redesign of Facebook:
[https://dcurt.is/facebooks-predicament](https://dcurt.is/facebooks-
predicament)

------
subless
Always interesting to see how fast things have changed in terms of how
websites are designed.

